# Life Partner residence permit and ID book



## Mangomika (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello!
I have been trying to find some information online about ID books issued to Temporary Residence Holders (LLP), but the only note I found was that they are issued to citizens and *permanent residence permit* holders only! 

Could somebody please clarify if Life Partners on temporary residence permits are eligible for an ID book, and if so where can I learn more about it? 
I understand that one must have an ID book to be fully operational in SA, including accessing healthcare, job market and even converting drivers license, etc. 

I will greatly appreciate your comments! 

Thanks,
Monika


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Mangomika said:


> Hello!
> I have been trying to find some information online about ID books issued to Temporary Residence Holders (LLP), but the only note I found was that they are issued to citizens and *permanent residence permit* holders only!
> 
> Could somebody please clarify if Life Partners on temporary residence permits are eligible for an ID book, and if so where can I learn more about it?
> ...


Hi no you can't get an ID book on TR. You need PR. 

You can still get healthcare (Discovery or other S.A. companies) 

You can still apply for jobs without an ID book.


----------



## Mangomika (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks 2fargone!


----------



## Laurajaynecox (Mar 11, 2013)

Helpful.
Thank you


Laura


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

@Monika: 2FarGone is correct. You need PR or to be a citizen. Refugees can also follow a process.



> I understand that one must have an ID book to be fully operational in SA, including accessing healthcare, job market and even converting drivers license, etc.


Not true, and especially since you have a Life Partner (type of Relative's) Permit, you have every avenue available to you.

The only thing you will not be able to do until you have citizenship is vote.


----------



## Laurajaynecox (Mar 11, 2013)

Ah ok...How do you get a license converted without an ID book?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Usually you don't get it converted, but rather apply for a South African one. You can use your own license for quite some time though, and also get an International License for around R100 in 10 minutes.

I wrote about this on another thread, will have to go and dig up the rules again.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Here you go, I wrote it here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...52695-work-permit-car-loan-2.html#post1857114

So:
1. One can apply for a South African driver’s license whilst on a temporary residency permit, but you would have to redo your driver’s test.
2. Otherwise you can drive on your foreign license whilst you are on your temporary license.


----------

